# Buying cages?



## JessieKate (Apr 18, 2016)

I have kept mice as pets. I want to start breeding them. I
I would really prefer buying cages/bins to making them. Are there any you would recommend? I love the idea of laboratory style bins (I've been looking at Innovive's, but probably rat size for extra space) but I can't really buy a pallet of 1000 cages! I just really want them to be clear and inexpensive. Google isn't finding me what I want. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Excuse the super late reply, but I like using ten gallons for my bucks/breeding pairs/nursing does. They're typically no more than thirty dollars including the mesh lid, so fairly inexpensive if you're not looking to make your own bin cages.


----------

